# Indent or vvfl?



## LilacPetal

UPDATE: I took another test this morning (10dpo) and there's definitely a line! I'm so happy :)

I think I'm about 9dpo, so still early, I usually get my BFP at 10dpo....
Anyway, I cannot tell if I'm seeing a very, very faint line or an indent here!
These are from the 5 minute mark.
Xxx


----------



## mummy2lola

I would say vvfl,gl xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!!


----------



## Korin

With 3 having lines think you know they're not indents. Congrats


----------



## Classic Girl

#knockedup


----------

